# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  čl.10.st.2. i čl.28. Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji???

## sparkle

Čitajući novi Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji NN 86/12, učinilo mi se da su možda ove dvije odredbe kontradiktorne, pa molim da mi napišete svoje mišljenje i shvaćanje ovih dviju odredbi:
čl.10. st.2. kaže da pravo na MPO ima i žena koja ne živi u braku/izvanbračnoj ili istospolnoj zajednici, a čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno...znači žena koja je sama i neplodna...
dok čl.28. kaže da je zabranjeno u tijelo žene unijeti darovane sjemene stanice i darovane jajne stanice te od darovanih spolnih stanica stvarati zametak za darivanje.
*E sad, ako je žena sama i neplodna, kako da onda koristi postupke MPO, ako je neplodna i ne može koristiti svoje jajne stanice, a nema partnera pa joj trebaju i sjemene stanice darovatelja?* 
Jesam ja to nešto možda krivo shvatila ili što mislite...???

----------

